# Rock Valley, IA Auction Today: IHC Tractors



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

8 hrs on road today to cover Rock Valley, IA collector tractor auction for 82-yr old Albert Groeneweg. Very fun sale...here's Youtube vid I just posted with highlights of (3) IHC 1468 tractors, (2) IHC 1568's, (2) IHC 1206's, IHC 966 and an IHC 1026 Gold Demonstrator all sellilng on the auction today:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

_Thank_s again Pete. Always look forward to hearing from you and the great auction video/info.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Greg for all of your effort and posting here. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I see a few familiar faces on the video.The ringman is Clark Ahders that auctioneers the Rock Valley hay auction.The rd bales of hay in back ground is Rock Valley hay auction .68.5 miles from my place.

A buddy of mine has a couple of 1468's,not as good as shape but sounds like they are colectors now.IIRC he pd $5-7 K for them.No body wanted them 20 yrs ago.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep. With all the record prices, I wish I had some. Maybe my 1486 will be worth something one of these days. Mike


----------

